# Shotgun for 3-gun?



## Shin71 (Aug 18, 2010)

New to competition anyone have a preference between Mossberg 500s or Remington 870s?  Used to the Rem's but Mossberg seems popular.  Any ideas?


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 18, 2010)

I see a lot of remingtons in the local 3 gun.  More so than mossbergs but when I asked some of the guys why they preferred remingtons, they just said they felt better to them.  

Whichever one you feel better with will work well.  The mossberg safety works better with pistol grips for me.  YMMV.


----------



## BloodMoney (Aug 18, 2010)

I dont compete or anything but love Mossbergs. I personally dont go for the 500 I got a 590, sexier and more robust. If its good enough for the Marines its good enough for me!


----------



## harold (Aug 19, 2010)

I dont compete,but I like the top mounted safety on the Mossberg and have owned a model 500 for twenty years.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 20, 2010)

If you are serious about competition, I suggest:

1) Benelli Super 90 M1
2) Remington 11-87
3) Mossberg 930

All in 'tactical' getup with ghost ring sights, tac-star side saddle, sling, etc.

Yes autoloaders cause if you want to win 3 gun, the simi-auto is the way to go.

But if it's just using competition to get better with the guns you keep loaded, then by all means use what you keep loaded!!!!

The Mossberg 500/590 will do fine. Remington 870 HD/Police also fine. Winchester 1300 Defender fine!

All of those above are real good defensive shotguns.

And while I like to win I prefer in local matches to use what I carry (or a practice version of what I carry.)

Only state or above would I use a game gun (and my state IDPA gun is a Glock 17.) My local gun is a Glock 26, like I carry.

Deaf


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 21, 2010)

Shin71 said:


> New to competition anyone have a preference between Mossberg 500s or Remington 870s? Used to the Rem's but Mossberg seems popular. Any ideas?


 

Saiga 12 gauge, Tromix custom......hands down, if you're serious about competing. http://www.tromix.com/saiga.htm

Ghost ring, fast changing 10 round detachable magazine, uber-reliable AK47 gas system.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 22, 2010)

sgtmac,

That little 16 incher with flash hider (and thus over 18 inch bbl) looks mighty interesting

They need to make some 6 round mags for more, uh, handyness.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Aug 22, 2010)

DS and I are almost identical in our picks with myslef preferring the 11-87 over the Benelli.

But sgtmac brings up a serious firearm with the saiga.    Nice in that it runs those detachable mags and the fact that they handle very nice.     The downside being the $$$.

If you are just starting out, run what you have.     I have had guys running everything from fully custom rigs to some guys great-granddads old shotgun.    It only pays to spend a bunch when you are getting pretty serious.   JMHO.


----------



## Skpotamus (Aug 25, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Saiga 12 gauge, Tromix custom......hands down, if you're serious about competing. http://www.tromix.com/saiga.htm
> 
> Ghost ring, fast changing 10 round detachable magazine, uber-reliable AK47 gas system.



IDPA actually banned Saiga's from 3 gun, not sure about the other shooting orgs.  

http://www.idpa.com/Documents/IDPA_DMG_rules_07062010.pdf


"2. Non-IDPA-Legal Modifications for Shotguns
The following modifications are NOT ALLOWED on any shotgun.
A. No Bi-pods
B. No Laser aiming devices.
C. No compensators.
D. No speedloaders or detachable box magazines."


----------



## searcher (Aug 25, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> IDPA actually banned Saiga's from 3 gun,


 
But who actually likes shooting IDPA?       I mean, come on, hey won't let me use my "race gun" in competition.      And nobody in their right mind would want to shoot without using a "race gun".:biggun::wuguns:


----------



## Big Don (Aug 25, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Saiga 12 gauge, Tromix custom......hands down, if you're serious about competing. http://www.tromix.com/saiga.htm
> 
> Ghost ring, fast changing 10 round detachable magazine, uber-reliable AK47 gas system.


That is a neat looking weapon! A tad rich for my wallet, but, oooh pretty!


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 1, 2010)

Traded some extra gortex gear to a 'Springs Cop for a mint 870 so that is the route I am going to go.  Now I need some ideas on a barrel, sites and add ons that are practical/tactical...


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 2, 2010)

Good choice with the 870.  

What length barrel did it have?  For defensive purposes, I keep an 18" (actually, 18.25" long, since some ATF rulers tend to measure a bit short) barrel, in addition to the 26" barrel for other purposes.  

Switching out the barrel will take a minute, at the most.  

The 870 is one of the most customizable shotguns out there, given its immense popularity.  There's something for everyone out there...


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Good choice with the 870.
> 
> What length barrel did it have? For defensive purposes, I keep an 18" (actually, 18.25" long, since some ATF rulers tend to measure a bit short) barrel, in addition to the 26" barrel for other purposes.
> 
> ...


 
Right now it has the 26" vent ribbed barrel.  I put a side saddle on it with the diamond checkered wood furniture on it but then found out that the foregrip slides back too far and hits.  Now it has a short, black synthetic one and works with the side saddle.  

Now I aim to get the M4 type collapsible/pistol grip stock and the rifle sited 18.5" (for the same reason, ATF rulers can turn up short if they want to burn you.... IMO).

Anyone care to tell me what their first choice would be: shorter barrel or but stock as first item to replace?

Thanks all


----------

